# Sorry guys



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

Did your daddy just take away your lolly? Did the big bad Bezos say no more free snacks for you. Are you now forced back into your day job because you were so stupid you thought bubbles never burst and Amazon was an eternal fountain of cash? Then know this. Serious writers are laughing - oh yes we are. Even those impacted aren't screaming "Oh my God!". Why? Because we didn't build a career based on loopholes and glitches. We based it  on readers. (Yes a new thing) If it blasted your income, the odds are you were playing the system. In that case...go F%$$ yourself. You neither need nor deserve sympathy. You suck and you deserve what you are getting. As for the rest of you, shut the hell up. You were making $10 a day anyway. Don't act like you sold books. You didn't. Stop joining in just to feel more like a writer. 
I will say I feel for children's book author. You guys are getting hosed. I truly am sorry about that. But as for the rest of you....lmao


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

What a terrible post.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

Well someone had their Frosted Spite Flakes for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Allyson J. (Nov 26, 2014)

Yikes


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm embarrassed for you, Nancy. Hopefully, when you sober up, you will be, too.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

But why are YOU so angry? Hmmmm?


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

*sigh*  It's not even creative enough to be interesting.


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

Lol, bye Felicia!


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll take 'Pointlessly Confrontational' for 500, Alex.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

Who is this wild woman


----------



## SkyScribe (Aug 18, 2014)

They see me trollin'.


----------



## Melly Mack (Jan 2, 2011)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Serious writers are laughing - oh yes we are.


Yesterday, on the "My KU Math" thread, you claimed you weren't a writer. So which is it? http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,217001.msg3031674.html#msg3031674


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Did your daddy just take away your lolly? Did the big bad Bezos say no more free snacks for you. Are you now forced back into your day job because you were so stupid you thought bubbles never burst and Amazon was an eternal fountain of cash? Then know this. Serious writers are laughing - oh yes we are. Even those impacted aren't screaming "Oh my God!". Why? Because we didn't build a career based on loopholes and glitches. We based it on readers. (Yes a new thing) If it blasted your income, the odds are you were playing the system. In that case...go F%$$ yourself. You neither need nor deserve sympathy. You suck and you deserve what you are getting. As for the rest of you, shut the hell up. You were making $10 a day anyway. Don't act like you sold books. You didn't. Stop joining in just to feel more like a writer.
> I will say I feel for children's book author. You guys are getting hosed. I truly am sorry about that. But as for the rest of you....lmao


Serious writers would like you to stop lumping yourself in with them under the pronoun 'we' until you learn to play properly with punctuation, Nancy.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Serious writers are laughing - oh yes we are.


You realize this subforum is filled with serious writers, right?

Go back to the hole you crawled out of.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

drno said:


> Who is this wild woman


Amazon Public Relations?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

Kalen ODonnell said:


> Serious writers would like you to stop lumping yourself in with them under the pronoun 'we' until you learn to play properly with punctuation, Nancy.


Is that what they'd do? Really?


----------



## SugarBear57 (Aug 28, 2014)

This post is making me cry. It feels very hurtful.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Melly Mack said:


> Yesterday, on the "My KU Math" thread, you claimed you weren't a writer. So which is it? http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,217001.msg3031674.html#msg3031674


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

$10 a day would be awesome.

The idea that someone isn't a "real" writer because they don't make money is astoundingly ridiculous


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Is that what they'd do? Really?


You have already been caught lying about whether or not you're even a writer. You're just digging yourself into a deeper hole.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

If you are so successful then why are you acting out like this? You are obviously upset about something, and it can't be because other authors are upset. That doesn't make any sense from a psychological standpoint.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

Navigator said:


> You have already been caught lying about whether or not you're even a writer. You're just digging yourself into a deeper hole.


Am I? And what hole might that be?


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

Melly Mack said:


> Yesterday, on the "My KU Math" thread, you claimed you weren't a writer. So which is it? http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,217001.msg3031674.html#msg3031674


Her post on that thread makes me wonder if she just signed up to troll the forum. She doesn't seem to have much to say that isn't venomous.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Perhaps it's one of those short fiction haters we hear about. Honestly, I'm surprised this thread has lasted this long.


----------



## Censored (Oct 31, 2014)

David S. said:


> The cattle prod must be recharging.


They're too busy locking threads like the one on the KU rate, you know, something actually important and not trollish. Oops, "four letter word". Not like this post wasn't getting deleted anyway.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

Dragovian said:


> Her post on that thread makes me wonder if she just signed up to troll the forum. She doesn't seem to have much to say that isn't venomous.


You called it right, I think. Whether she's a writer or not, this is pretty obvious trolling.


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Am I? And what hole might that be?


Not sure you want me to answer this


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

Explain how telling the truth is trolling.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Doesn't have much to do with anything, I just love this kid.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Am I? And what hole might that be?


This one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

horrordude1973 said:


> Not sure you want me to answer this


I am quite sure.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Explain how telling the truth is trolling.


You didn't tell any truth.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Tell us the truth first, then we'll talk.


----------



## LondonCalling (Dec 19, 2014)

I give it 3 out of 10, and really those 3 are pity points for writing a whole paragraph.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I love a little crazy between writing sprints.


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Did your daddy just take away your lolly? Did the big bad Bezos say no more free snacks for you. Are you now forced back into your day job because you were so stupid you thought bubbles never burst and Amazon was an eternal fountain of cash? Then know this. Serious writers are laughing - oh yes we are. Even those impacted aren't screaming "Oh my God!". Why? Because we didn't build a career based on loopholes and glitches. We based it on readers. (Yes a new thing) If it blasted your income, the odds are you were playing the system. In that case...go F%$$ yourself. You neither need nor deserve sympathy. You suck and you deserve what you are getting. As for the rest of you, shut the hell up. You were making $10 a day anyway. Don't act like you sold books. You didn't. Stop joining in just to feel more like a writer.
> I will say I feel for children's book author. You guys are getting hosed. I truly am sorry about that. But as for the rest of you....lmao


 I reported and I'm not even all that upset at the KU changes. I just think serious writers are laughing more at you because you're obviously not a professional.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

This will be yanked in ... 3-2-1 ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

horrordude1973 said:


> Not sure you want me to answer this


What could you say? Boo hoo. I'm being mean? I shouldn't say....what? And what would you say in response aside from some vague threat, of " I may have to say something" LMAO. weak. You want to shut me up? Prove I'm wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> This will be yanked in ... 3-2-1 ...


Yeah. It will.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> What could you say? Boo hoo. I'm being mean? I shouldn't say....what? And what would you say in response aside from some vague threat, of " I may have to say something" LMAO. weak. You want to shut me up? Prove I'm wrong.


That's not how that works.

You insinuated you're a "serious" writer, though someone has already linked to you claiming that you're not a writer.

You're the one making claims, and it is therefore up to you to back those claims up.


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> What could you say? Boo hoo. I'm being mean? I shouldn't say....what? And what would you say in response aside from some vague threat, of " I may have to say something" LMAO. weak. You want to shut me up? Prove I'm wrong.


No, its that commenting on your holes and what you can do with them wouldn't be appropriate on this forum


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nancy is obviously a deeply caring person with real concerns about writers and their families as well as the state of literary entertainment and the self publishing marketplace.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

You're being illogical, deceitful, childish, clueless and yeah, a little mean.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2015)

You sound like a _super_ happy person, "Nancy," and not a lonely, bitter loser at all! Good for you. Keep going on this path. I'm sure it will continue to make you as truly happy as you are right now.

PS: You're totally not wasting your life!


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Annie B said:


>


Best reaction yet.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

Monique said:


> Doesn't have much to do with anything, I just love this kid.


What a cutie! Hey, these are delicious and easy, but not for dieters.

http://joyfulmommaskitchen.com/churro-cheesecake-bars


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

Do the mods have a banhammer, or can we expect the trolling to continue until morale improves?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

I dropped a truth bomb and the roaches scattered. Predictable and funny as hell.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Man, I would kill for some cheesecake.

Nancy, do you have any cheesecake?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

Briteka said:


>


AWESOME!


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> I dropped a truth bomb and the roaches scattered. Predictable and funny as hell.


Still waiting on you to prove that anything you said in the OP is even remotely true.

Typical, bitter troll.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

Briteka said:


>


Go home, Kermit, you're drunk.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Monique said:


> Doesn't have much to do with anything, I just love this kid.


Hang onto that little guy. If you dangled him over the side of a bridge, Nancy would eat him.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Nancy, what are your thoughts on short fiction as an art form and as a entertainment product?


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)

*F5*
*F5*
*F5*
*F5*
*F5*
*F5*


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

This is worth it just for the .gifs.


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

Vaalingrade said:


> I'll take 'Pointlessly Confrontational' for 500, Alex.


We really need to get a like button.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Vaalingrade said:


> Nancy, what are your thoughts on short fiction as an art form and as a entertainment product?


Oh, yes. Please tell us.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

Navigator said:


> Still waiting on you to prove that anything you said in the OP is even remotely true.
> 
> Typical, bitter troll.


At what point do I need to prove anything? I'm not crying about KU not giving me free money. I'm not obsessing over the pennies....that would NOT be me.  kisses


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

The cheesecake bars are better cold, the next day. FYI.

I may eat one soon, lacking popcorn.


----------



## Seshenet (May 20, 2015)

Shelley K said:


> What a cutie! Hey, these are delicious and easy, but not for dieters.
> 
> http://joyfulmommaskitchen.com/churro-cheesecake-bars


Cute child, a Muppet and a recipe! Awesome!


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nancy_Jones said:


> At what point do I need to prove anything? I'm not crying about KU not giving me free money. I'm not obsessing over the pennies....that would NOT be me.  kisses


But why, oh why are you so angry? Why do you care what other writers obsess about?


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> At what point do I need to prove anything? I'm not crying about KU not giving me free money. I'm not obsessing over the pennies....that would NOT be me.  kisses


Have you forgotten the claims you made in your OP already? Wow, that's sad.

Here, let me jog your memory.



Nancy_Jones said:


> Did your daddy just take away your lolly? Did the big bad Bezos say no more free snacks for you. Are you now forced back into your day job because you were so stupid you thought bubbles never burst and Amazon was an eternal fountain of cash? Then know this. Serious writers are laughing - oh yes we are. Even those impacted aren't screaming "Oh my God!". Why? Because we didn't build a career based on loopholes and glitches. We based it on readers. (Yes a new thing) If it blasted your income, the odds are you were playing the system. In that case...go F%$$ yourself. You neither need nor deserve sympathy. You suck and you deserve what you are getting. As for the rest of you, shut the hell up. You were making $10 a day anyway. Don't act like you sold books. You didn't. Stop joining in just to feel more like a writer.
> I will say I feel for children's book author. You guys are getting hosed. I truly am sorry about that. But as for the rest of you....lmao


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

So who is the psycho posing as "Nancy"?  It's always some chicken s--t person creating a name for what they think is a nefarious plot.

But it's not wicked.  It's just boring and sad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

Navigator said:


> Have you forgotten the claims you made in your OP already? Wow, that's sad.
> 
> Here, let me jog your memory.


Am I sad? Damn. I wasn't trying to be. Still, don't let me stop you from writing rather than....whatever.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

Jolie du Pre said:


> So who is the psycho posing as "Nancy"? It's always some chicken s--t person creating a name for what they think is a nefarious plot.
> 
> But it's not wicked. It's just boring and sad.


Bingo!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Cheesecake sounds good.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Cheesecake sounds good.


Especially when you're chewing it. Mmm.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Don't feed the . . . um people with 18 posts with nothing constructive or nice to say.


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

judygoodwin said:


> Enjoy it while it's hot! And while there's a thread to enjoy it.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I'm still laughing at the "$10 a day" line. Classic.


I don't think anyone is taking this one seriously enough to break out the popcorn, but just in case, I'll have mine with extra butter, please. And like Monique said, some cheesecake would be nice. Oh, and chocolate always goes good with threads like these.


----------



## Northern pen (Mar 3, 2015)

Amateur hour

Go hang out on some sports forums, learn how to properly troll, then come back.
Damn rookies


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Dang it gang.  I already bought out a liquor store and a grocery store.    
Do I need to go to the hardware store?


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> Dang it gang. I already bought out a liquor store and a grocery store.
> Do I need to go to the hardware store?


Did someone say "liquor store?" Oh, look, my new bestie!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow. Tell a bunch of people that they are arguing about a scam that was taken away - and look what happens. I DO write for a living. And most of my friends write for a living. I did this to prove a point. I actually don't care one way or another. But did you see how easy it was to stir you up? Get a grip.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

cinisajoy said:


> Dang it gang. I already bought out a liquor store and a grocery store.
> Do I need to go to the hardware store?


A hammer? Hey, by chance, can I put in a side order of Thor? He goes good with anything. Even this thread.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

How is this thread still going? I'm mystified.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

It's like a flower in the sidewalk.


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

Robyn Wideman said:


> Amateur hour
> 
> Go hang out on some sports forums, learn how to properly troll, then come back.
> Damn rookies


Since kboards doesn't allow the t's the really good ones don't waste their time here. It's always amateur hour. Can I get away with saying t's? That's only a two letter word, not four.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Wow. Tell a bunch of people that they are arguing about a scam that was taken away - and look what happens. I DO write for a living. And most of my friends write for a living. I did this to prove a point. I actually don't care one way or another. But did you see how easy it was to stir you up? Get a grip.


Yet you said right here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,217001.msg3031674.html#msg3031674 that you're NOT a writer. Either way, you lied either then, or now. Nobody here can take you seriously, especially with that ridiculous OP.

You made this thread to be a troll. You haven't proven any points, at all.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Wow. Tell a bunch of people that they are arguing about a scam that was taken away - and look what happens. I DO write for a living. And most of my friends write for a living. I did this to prove a point. I actually don't care one way or another. But did you see how easy it was to stir you up? Get a grip.


If you are so self-assured, why bother stirring things up? That also doesn't make any sense psychologically. Most successful people get pleasure in other's success not their misfortune.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Khaleesi said:


> How is this thread still going? I'm mystified.


I know. I keep waiting for it to get locked.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

Awwwww. Don't be like that.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

KelliWolfe said:


> Did someone say "liquor store?" Oh, look, my new bestie!


You can only have booze if your book is good. 
Just teasing, what is your drink of choice?


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

well, wow! this is the first post I've seen here like this in the year I've been on! These are the post I say on another forum = and left. So...go back where you came from, Please!


----------



## noob (Dec 11, 2014)

posting so i can be in on the best KU2 thread ever


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

Khaleesi said:


> If you are so self assured, why bother stirring things up? That also doesn't make any sense psychologically. Most successful people get pleasure in other's success not their misfortune.


Because it's fun. My god! Did you see the reaction? It was like a took a stick and stirred up a hive of bees. What's better than that when you have some down time?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> You can only have booze if your book is good.
> Just teasing, what is your drink of choice?


I picked up the trendy new Not My Father's Root Beer and plan on cracking one open as soon as I finish this chapter.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Because it's fun. My god! Did you see the reaction? It was like a took a stick and stirred up a hive of bees. What's better than that when you have some down time?


You realize trolling is against the rules, right?

I'll just assume you didn't read them.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Because it's fun. My god! Did you see the reaction? It was like a took a stick and stirred up a hive of bees. What's better than that when you have some down time?


Sorry, that doesn't make sense. Successful, emotionally healthy people do not behave that way.


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

Hmm, time to go offline.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I picked up the trendy new Not My Father's Root Beer and plan on cracking one open as soon as I finish this chapter.


That sounds fabulous.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

Victoria LK said:


> well, wow! this is the first post I've seen here like this in the year I've been on! These are the post I say on another forum = and left. So...go back where you came from, Please!


I know. It's usually so civil around here, even when people are fighting. Not sure where Nancy wandered in from, but someone probably needs to ride the fences, there could be more of them trying to break in.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

Navigator said:


> Yet you said right here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,217001.msg3031674.html#msg3031674 that you're NOT a writer. Either way, you lied either then, or now. Nobody here can take you seriously, especially with that ridiculous OP.
> 
> You made this thread to be a troll. You haven't proven any points, at all.


Oh, it's a writer who makes $30 a month on a good month and instead of writing more and working harder like many other people would blames everybody who's doing well. Because that's easier.

CHEESECAKE


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

If we were being paid by Amazon by the page to read this thread, would it be worth it?


----------



## Bishoppess (Apr 11, 2015)

I read the first two lines of the OP. Didn't get any further because I wad laughing too hard. I shall now munch popcorn and watch the fur fly.

/entertainedbytrolls


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

AdrianC said:


> If we were being paid by Amazon by the page to read this thread, would it be worth it?


$0.025


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Because it's fun. My god! Did you see the reaction? It was like a took a stick and stirred up a hive of bees. What's better than that when you have some down time?


See, now you've ruined it. It was fun and now it's just sad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

Khaleesi said:


> Sorry, that doesn't make sense. Successful, emotionally healthy people do not behave that way.


I never made any such claims. But since when is mental health a requirement in the literary world? But I did tell the truth. Just in a nasty, abrasive way.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, not fun. You have no idea what people you hurt with your negativity. Some people are truly having a crisis because they just happened to start eeking out enough money to pay their bills and it all just changed. Again. Not EVERY author was making obscene amounts with KU, quite the opposite. Once you go from selling nothing to selling well, and you see how many few sales per day it takes to rank #8000 in the Paid Kindle Store for Author Rank on author central, you have a sobering reality that there's far, far more authors out there still struggling to find an audience for the work than the opposite.

We should respect one another, even when we disagree. I suspect this thread will be locked very soon. I hope the negativity didn't hurt anyone early on who stumbled on it.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> A hammer? Hey, by chance, can I put in a side order of Thor? He goes good with anything. Even this thread.


Did someone say Thor?


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> I never made any such claims. But since when is mental health a requirement in the literary world? *But I did tell the truth*. Just in a nasty, abrasive way.


Still waiting for you to back up that claim....


----------



## SugarBear57 (Aug 28, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> I never made any such claims. But since when is mental health a requirement in the literary world? But I did tell the truth. Just in a *nasty, abrasive way. *


So you say yourself that you were being nasty?

And also I want cheesecake now. Haven't had it in years.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Too bad as soon as the mods get here, this will be locked.  Or heavily modded.
Now back to reading.


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

Odd. I saw this very same sentiment expressed in another thread. Only the poster didn't say it quite so nastily and abrasively. 

That poster was given a pass and barely called out on it.

Huh.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nancy_Jones said:


> I never made any such claims. But since when is mental health a requirement in the literary world? But I did tell the truth. Just in a nasty, abrasive way.


Why would a successful author need to do that? How could a person with that kind of mentality make it to where you claim to be? Yes, being successful in business requires a level of emotional health that you do not display with your behavior here.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Because it's fun. My god! Did you see the reaction? It was like a took a stick and stirred up a hive of bees. What's better than that when you have some down time?


Wow that's creeping and a little disturbed. Should we get your meds?


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Not even locked yet! Amazing.


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

I just pulled out the red wine. If the mods aren't locking it I'm skipping the cheesecake and going straight for the good stuff. It's just HEB, but it's not bad. Kelli and Cinisajoy have probably had it a time or two. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Am I? And what hole might that be?


The kind you have to pay a troll's toll to enter.

/StillSunny


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Because it's fun. My god! Did you see the reaction? It was like a took a stick and stirred up a hive of bees. What's better than that when you have some down time?


Serious writers use their downtime (one word, by the way) to market, research, and outline their next stories. Not to troll author forums for fun.


----------



## AllyWho (May 16, 2015)

Nancy_Jones said:


> At what point do I need to prove anything? I'm not crying about KU not giving me free money. I'm not obsessing over the pennies....that would NOT be me.


Well of course not, because by your own admission you "are not a writer." Which leaves me scratching my head wondering why you are here if you don't write and have no interest in Amazon or the KU programme. The K here does stand for KINDLE... right?


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

MichaelWallace said:


> Not even locked yet! Amazing.


Pretty sure the mods are on vacation in Tahiti. lol

----------

For the rest of the thread -


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Is anyone else surprised Donald Trump has time to post on Kboards?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)

Wansit said:


> Pretty sure the mods are on vacation in Tahiti. lol
> 
> ----------
> 
> For the rest of the thread -


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

Should we start a pool for guessing how long before it's locked?


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

Wansit said:


> Pretty sure the mods are on vacation in Tahiti. lol
> 
> ----------
> 
> For the rest of the thread -


In all fairness, I doubt the mods sit at their keyboards waiting for reports. They've left an important-to-authors thread sit locked all day, so I assume they're busy.

Maybe Monique should post a picture of some fish.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> You can only have booze if your book is good.
> Just teasing, what is your drink of choice?


Scotch. Neat. And I'm hoping my book will be very good, and you'll get it as soon as it's finished.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Shelley K said:


> In all fairness, I doubt the mods sit at their keyboards waiting for reports. They've left an important-to-authors thread sit locked all day, so I assume they're busy.
> 
> Maybe Monique should post a picture of some fish.


LOL.


----------



## BEAST (Mar 31, 2012)

I needed this laugh. Kudos


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Did we all just enjoy the outside air?  I took you all outside with me.

Yes, they did say Real life things on the bottom of the locked post.

Kelli,
I meant the one I just grabbed on Amazon.  Thank Max.


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Why? Are you kidding? Look at the sheer volume of morons I've attracted? They're the same people who, tomorrow, will discuss their extensive experience with the new KU program. They'll talk of their vast experience in marketing and sales to the next poor sap wiling to listen. My God! It a symphony! Can't you hear it?


Yes, we all see it. Everything is okay. Just calm down and take your meds.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Why? Are you kidding? Look at the sheer volume of morons I've attracted? They're the same people who, tomorrow, will discuss their extensive experience with the new KU program. They'll talk of their vast experience in marketing and sales to the next poor sap wiling to listen. My God! It a symphony! Don't you see it?


You still haven't addressed why a successful person would feel the need to kick others while they are down. It is very rare for someone who is as successful as you claim to be to behave that way. Successful people have a far different mentality than that. The mentality you display is of a person who doesn't get off the couch to even try and is so bitter they blame those who do.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Why? Are you kidding? Look at the sheer volume of morons I've attracted? They're the same people who, tomorrow, will discuss their extensive experience with the new KU program. They'll talk of their vast experience in marketing and sales to the next poor sap willing to listen. My God! It a symphony! Can't you hear it?


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Didn't we just have a thread where someone thought it was okay to call anyone who didn't share their opinion morons?

Le sigh. That's so last week.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> Am I? And what hole might that be?


The one between thy buttocks.

Or should that be "thine"? Olde Englishe confuses me.


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

Khaleesi said:


> Nancy is obviously a deeply caring person with real concerns about writers and their families as well as the state of literary entertainment and the self publishing marketplace.


Nah. It's Douglas Preston in disguise.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Fun fact: No matter how much you change your name, the forum software has made a note of all the IP's you've logged on from using your main account.

So even if they never tell us, the mods know who you are and what you did.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Vaalingrade said:


> So even if they never tell us, the mods know who you are and what you did.


... And whether or not you did it last summer.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Now gang,
We can all tell that Nancy obviously has a double digit IQ.  Just look at her vocabulary.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)

Did your daddy just take away your lolly? Did the big bad Bezos say no more free snacks for you. Are you now forced back into your day job because you were so stupid you thought bubbles never burst and Amazon was an eternal fountain of cash?


* This is not a nice thing to write. The new revolution in books gives a lot of readers a chance to pick who they read, and a lot more authors a chance to make a decent to good living writing books.

That money is NOT going out of the pocket of existing authors.

There's $26 billion a year in books in the US alone.

The system is going to become more efficient and instead of authors making just $2 to $4 billion out of that $26 billion they'll start making $5 to $15 billion.

Yes, there might not be as many $20 million a year writers, and perhaps not even as many $1 million a year writers. However, there will be hundreds of thousands of $50,000+ a year writers if the revolution continues in the way it has been (that's $15 billion if we assume 300,000 writers).

Perhaps the most likely scenario is just 100,000 writers hitting decent living levels (whether you define that as $35,000 or $50,000). However, that's a GOOD THING.

A lot of the inefficiency in the system will be gone.




Then know this. Serious writers are laughing - oh yes we are. Even those impacted aren't screaming "Oh my God!". Why? Because we didn't build a career based on loopholes and glitches. We based it  on readers. (Yes a new thing) If it blasted your income, the odds are you were playing the system.

* Every strategy, whether ethical or unethical is a strategy.

If I understand correctly, you're saying

- Your strategy of being an established author with an existing fanbase, perhaps the backing of a Big Publisher, marketing budget, large portfolio of books

is better than someone else's strategy of

- Tailoring their books to KU.

That's a big call to make. Yes, it's not good to game a system. Personally, i really dislike chopped up books/serials. However, it's a valid strategy and asking upcoming authors to play on terms that benefit you is a bit strange. The market is tilted completely in favor of established authors with marketing budgets. That's not fair. Finding a strategy to overcome that and even up the odds a bit - you can't blame someone for that. Besides, lots of established authors have gotten into serials.


As for the rest of you, shut the hell up. You were making $10 a day anyway. Don't act like you sold books. You didn't. Stop joining in just to feel more like a writer. 
I will say I feel for children's book author. You guys are getting hosed. I truly am sorry about that. But as for the rest of you....lmao

* I think this is the point of the whole Revolution in Books, Gutenberg 2.0, which you don't get.

For a lot of people it's about being ABLE to publish and being ABLE to get readers without someone else's approval.

I don't know about you.

The FIRST person who ever read stuff I'd written and loved it, is worth more to me than the last 1,000. When you aren't able to make yourself heard, that's when there's a problem. It's a very good thing if a LOT of authors are getting read - there's no limited rationing of reading where we have to save it up for 'real authors'.

For a lot of people it isn't about finding millions of readers and ego validation. It's about reaching the readers who appreciate what you've written and benefit from/enjoy what you have written.


----------



## Censored (Oct 31, 2014)

SevenDays said:


> ... And whether or not you did it last summer.


*Like*


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

SevenDays said:


> ... And whether or not you did it last summer.












Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)

As I began, so shall I end. Goodbye!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh for anyone here confused by my last post.  Average IQ is 100.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> As I began, so shall I end. Goodbye!


Bye troll. Go be bitter and angry somewhere else.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

There's no Thor on this page.


----------



## AllyWho (May 16, 2015)

Nancy_Jones said:


> As I began, so shall I end. Goodbye!


As an anonymous troll who doesn't have the balls to put their real name, website or books in their signature? 
I thought so...


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Becca Mills said:


> There's no Thor on this page.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> Oh for anyone here confused by my last post. Average IQ is 100.


Median. But close enough for government work.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh ...


----------



## Amity Lassiter (Nov 28, 2014)

Nancy_Jones said:


> As I began, so shall I end. Goodbye!


Bye, Felicia.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Navigator said:


>


Thor's awesome.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

geronl said:



> $10 a day would be awesome.
> 
> The idea that someone isn't a "real" writer because they don't make money is astoundingly ridiculous


$10/day is $300/month. That's car payment. Not bad. It's money that can be the difference between just paying the bills, and paying the bills with some left to put in savings, and some left for fun. Why mock someone earning that? Why mock anyone working hard to make an honest living? Do you laugh at waitresses and fast food workers too? What a piece of work...

Just want to clarify that my comment is aimed at the OP, not geroni.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Amity Lassiter said:


> Bye, Felicia.


Oh my. Who's Felicia and why are you calling OP that? Inquiring minds are curious!


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

AliceWE said:


> As an anonymous troll who doesn't have the balls to put their real name, website or books in their signature?
> I thought so...


Um...for some of us, it's not a matter of balls. Does my lack of real name, website or books make me a troll by association?



Navigator said:


>


That is a beautiful gif. Beautiful.


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

Navigator said:


> Oh my. Who's Felicia and why are you calling OP that? Inquiring minds are curious!


Me, too!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

ChristinePope said:


> Did someone say Thor?


THANK YOU!!! The best thing on this whole thread!  I didn't even read the entire OP... could care less what some frustrated so-and-so has to say in a boring rant. (Although I do second Amanda Lee's suspicion that Donald Trump might have wandered on here. Talk about someone who's frustrated....!  )


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)

Navigator said:


>


Is that Hilary Clinton?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

_Bye, Felicia!_ is a meme of dismissal for someone who is annoying and unimportant. It's from a line in the movie _Friday_.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

a_g said:


> Um...for some of us, it's not a matter of balls. Does my lack of real name, website or books make me a troll by association?
> 
> That is a beautiful gif. Beautiful.


No. You are a good person.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Monique said:


> _Bye, Felicia!_ is a meme of dismissal for someone who is annoying and unimportant. It's from a line in the movie _Friday_.


Ah, got it! =)


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

Navigator said:


> Oh my. Who's Felicia and why are you calling OP that? Inquiring minds are curious!


It's a joke from a movie called Friday. Just means, "Okay, why are you still here? Leave already!"

Edit: Beaten, Monique's definition is better.


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> No. You are a good person.


...does that mean I can get some jelly bellys?


----------



## Ian Jaymes (Jan 22, 2015)

Well this was fun,  I love you KBoards!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

a_g said:


> ...does that mean I can get some jelly bellys?


Well of course. What flavor would you like?


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

drno said:


> Is that Hilary Clinton?


Dude/tte. It's *obviously* Ann Coulter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)

I feel a great disturbance in the KBoards... as if a thousand voices cried out in horror... and promptly updated their "ignore" lists.


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

Darn, she left before I could ask if her doctor knew she was on the computer. I bet he thought she was off finger painting with the other patients.


----------



## AllyWho (May 16, 2015)

a_g said:


> Um...for some of us, it's not a matter of balls. Does my lack of real name, website or books make me a troll by association?


Are you using anonymity to post inflammatory and insulting remarks about others in the community? It's kind of a 2-parter definition.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, since we're all here....  How 'bout that local sports team?    



Seriously, though, speaking of sports, major props to the USWNT.  Great match last night in Montreal.  Thumbs way up!


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> Well of course. What flavor would you like?


I'm really very fond of the cinnamon ones.



AliceWE said:


> Are you using anonymity to post inflammatory and insulting remarks about others in the community? It's kind of a 2-parter definition.


Oh! Well, I guess I could do that if it's required. Someone else had it all sewn up before me, though. Don't think we need two in this thread.


----------



## Dan in Colorado (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi everyone. I am NOT yet an author, but I have been a long-time reader/researcher on kboards. I chose to introduce myself in this epic thread because my own thread wouldn't be nearly as exciting. 

Cheers and thanks for all of the help you have already given me, whether you knew you were helping or not


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

a_g said:


> I'm really very fond of the cinnamon ones.
> 
> Oh! Well, I guess I could do that if it's required. Someone else had it all sewn up before me, though. Don't think we need two in this thread.


Handing you Cinnamon jelly bellys.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome, Dan.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> I know. I keep waiting for it to get locked.


Two main mods in the WC dealing with lots of members and posts and they are volunteers so it's not like there on here 24/7. They usually delete these type of things fast and they'll take care of it as soon as they're back.

The best response to these type of people that start these types of threads is to ignore them. They are loving that it's 8 pages deep now and that it's upsetting some and one person even said she felt like crying, that's fuel to these type of people. Best thing we can next time is nada, zilch, a big fat zero comments on their thread until deletion is the best way to send them off to fly a kite.


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

Becca Mills said:


> Welcome, Dan.


Ditto. Welcome!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Welcome, Dan.

This thread was a lot of fun. I think all the OP will get out of it in the end is a hangover and lingering feeling of shame and insecurity.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Monique said:


> Welcome, Dan.
> 
> This thread was a lot of fun. I think all the OP will get out of it in the end is a hangover and lingering feeling of shame and insecurity.


And the urgent desire to change screen name on KBoards.


----------



## Dan in Colorado (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks all. And I hope all this KU biz works out in your favor, no matter the genre. It's definitely given me a lot to think about.


----------



## Charnell (Mar 28, 2014)

In before lock.


----------



## thisisgarrett (Jul 18, 2012)

If I was a troll and I made this, I would have won.

Sometimes I think people like replying to this stuff.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Monkey was not amused.


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

thisisgarrett said:


> If I was a troll and I made this, I would have won.
> 
> Sometimes I think people like replying to this stuff.


Nah, this is the most positive solidarity among members I've seen in a while (not counting "real life" issues like sickness, etc.).


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Monique said:


> Monkey was not amused.


Er ... wow. That may be the most beautiful cat ever.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you.  He is a looker!


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

Monique said:


> Monkey was not amused.


What a gorgeous face.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Alan Petersen said:


> The best response to these type of people that start these types of threads is to ignore them. They are loving that it's 8 pages deep now and that it's upsetting some and one person even said she felt like crying, that's fuel to these type of people. Best thing we can next time is nada, zilch, a big fat zero comments on their thread until deletion is the best way to send them off to fly a kite.


No, no ... Alan. These types have to be dealt with heroically. Superheroically. Ahem.


----------



## Madeline_Kirby (Apr 14, 2015)

Just for future reference, I prefer my Thors shirtless.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Monique said:


> Monkey was not amused.


Koko or YumYum?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Jena H said:


> Koko or YumYum?


LOL. He should be in my books!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Madeline_Kirby said:


> Just for future reference, I prefer my Thors shirtless.


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

Navigator said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist.


I keep waiting for freak show to come on netflix. I didn't care for asylum, but I liked Misty Day in Coven. The op did remind me of one of the patients in asylum, though.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Monique said:


> LOL. He should be in my books!


Do I spy a cat on one of your covers? Looks like a mystery. Cats belong in mystery books, right along with butlers, exasperated police officials, and meddlesome neighbors.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes, my cozy does have a cat (or two) in it!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Monique said:


> Thank you.  He is a looker!


Cut out a tall rectangle of the eyes, close up for a book about beasts or aliens who walk among us unseen as they study our weaknesses...

"They Watch"


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Monique, that cat is spectacular! I have a Siamese too.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> Monique, that cat is spectacular! I have a Siamese too.


Thank you! They're wonderful, challenging beasties.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Becca Mills said:


> No, no ... Alan. These types have to be dealt with heroically. Superheroically. Ahem.


If you can't beat them, join them.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

katrina46 said:


> I keep waiting for freak show to come on netflix. I didn't care for asylum, but I liked Misty Day in Coven. The op did remind me of one of the patients in asylum, though.


I gave up on Freak Show about halfway through, though I've watched all the previous seasons. I may go back and finish one day, but it just didn't feel the same.

Jessica Lange, Angela Bassett and Kathy Bates need to do more together, though. How any screenwriter could watch Coven and not want to write a vehicle for that threesome, I do not know.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Navigator said:


> You realize this subforum is filled with serious writers, right?
> 
> Go back to the hole you crawled out of.


Hear, hear!


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm now waiting for the thinly disguised Thor/Natasha fic to unseat 50 Shades of Grey from the best seller lists.


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

Dragovian said:


> I'm now waiting for the thinly disguised Thor/Natasha fic to unseat 50 Shades of Grey from the best seller lists.


50 Shades of Mjonir: The Hammer that Keeps Coming


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Cinisajoy and I think we should take bets on how many reports this thread gets. Mods? 

I'm going with 217.


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

Tricia O' said:


> Cinisajoy and I think we should take bets on how many reports this thread gets. Mods?
> 
> I'm going with 217.


I reported it early on,but now I'm sorry. It became a playground for us. We ran the op off a long time ago. I don't think she got our humor.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Shelley K said:


> I gave up on Freak Show about halfway through....


At first I thought you were talking about this thread. 

Oops, I wasn't going to reply. Ah well, this one was good for blowing off some steam for some people I guess. (Hopefully the crying remark was sarcasm.)

I'm sure the KB mods knew that July 1 would be a rough day in the forums, with the KU change taking effect today, but perhaps they didn't expect _this_. I hope all is well with them in whatever is keeping them temporarily away.


----------



## Clementine (Jun 12, 2015)

I feel like Nancy is very disingenuous. She's not sorry at all.


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

Shelley K said:


> I gave up on Freak Show about halfway through, though I've watched all the previous seasons. I may go back and finish one day, but it just didn't feel the same.
> 
> Jessica Lange, Angela Bassett and Kathy Bates need to do more together, though. How any screenwriter could watch Coven and not want to write a vehicle for that threesome, I do not know.


It seems every other one is good. I loved murder house, hated asylum, loved coven, and from what you say I won't like Freak Show. That means the next one should be awesome. Coven is my favorite because I love Stevie Nicks.


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

Crenel said:


> At first I thought you were talking about this thread.
> 
> Oops, I wasn't going to reply. Ah well, this one was good for blowing off some steam for some people I guess. (Hopefully the crying remark was sarcasm.)
> 
> I'm sure the KB mods knew that July 1 would be a rough day in the forums, with the KU change taking effect today, but perhaps they didn't expect _this_. I hope all is well with them in whatever is keeping them temporarily away.


They probably thought July 1st was a great day to take a vaca. That's what I would have done.


----------



## S.E. Gordon (Mar 15, 2011)

Jeez, Nancy Jones...you kinda remind me of Vaal...


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Alan Petersen said:


> If you can't beat them, join them.


That's the spirit!



AdrianC said:


> 50 Shades of Mjonir: The Hammer that Keeps Coming


<titter>


----------



## S.E. Gordon (Mar 15, 2011)

> (Although I do second Amanda Lee's suspicion that Donald Trump might have wandered on here. Talk about someone who's frustrated....!  )


Donald Trump...or Donald Rump?


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Dragovian said:


> I'm now waiting for the thinly disguised Thor/Natasha fic to unseat 50 Shades of Grey from the best seller lists.


Oh please, everyone knows its all Steve/Tony and Steve/Bucky fic out there.


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

Maybe it was James Patterson, trying out a new ghost writer...


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

S.E. Gordon said:


> Jeez, Nancy Jones...you kinda remind me of Vaal...


No, Vaal hates Amazon and the misguided references to Darwinism, not other authors.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

S.E. Gordon said:


> Donald Trump...or Donald Rump?


Umm... one and the same?


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

Kalen ODonnell said:


> Oh please, everyone knows its all Steve/Tony and Steve/Bucky fic out there.


I feel that everyone overlooks the Hulk/Hawkeye (HulkEye?) possibility. "Is that a gamma bomb in your shorts, or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

AdrianC said:


> I feel that everyone overlooks the Hulk/Hawkeye (HulkEye?) possibility. "Is that a gamma bomb in your shorts, or are you just happy to see me?"


Hey now, Hawkeye's a married man. His arrow needs to stay in its quiver when he's out in the field.


----------



## Christine_C (Jun 29, 2014)

Well in the immortal words of EL James, this has been an interesting hour. 

Or two.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, I've been out of touch with the forum since last night; just saw this and all the reports (32!). I apologize. Thread has been locked. I'm reviewing.

Betsy
KB Mod

_I think it will surprise no one that this thread will stay locked. --Betsy_


----------

